# Credit Rating / Stubbs Gazette



## Ducky (21 Jul 2006)

I run a small business and have some bad debts which are of small value. Most of the folks that owe know how much it costs to retain solicitors to chase debts and most businesses dont do it for small sums...

Is there a way for a business to register a bad debtor with Stubbs Gazette or some other organisation that will impact the debtors credit rating ? ..... I would take comfort in knowing that next time my debtors want to move house or buy a car that this would kick them in the butt. Thx


----------



## Noor77 (21 Jul 2006)

To get a bad Debtor into Stubbs gazette, you must first get a court judgment against them and have the judgment registered in the High Court. Stubbs Gazette (Experion) pick up the judgments every day. There is no other way to get someone into Stubbs


----------



## Ducky (25 Jul 2006)

Thanks Noor 77!


----------



## cobalt (25 Jul 2006)

You can charge penalty interest on overdue commercial payments (once they've gone past 30 days), according to the . It might concentrate your debtors' minds a bit if you keep sending out monthly statements to them and the amount they owe is going up and up and up. But I don't think this can be done for individuals (consumers), just businesses. Are your bad debtors members of the public or other businesses?


----------

